# Anyone familiar with cerenia medicine?



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie is our older girl with cancer. She started vomiting again so off to the vet. The vet at this point believes Maggie is just having tummy issues and that this isn't connected to her cancer of the pancreas/liver. Maggie is not going to eat anymore today and will get one Cerenia pill today and a tagamet. She threw up her breakfast about an hour after eating it. I just started doing research on Cerenia and it is a new drug on the market for dogs with motion sickness. Controls the gagging/vomiting/nausea issues.
We are hoping and praying that this is just a tummy issue and we get it under control.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have only used a drug called Centrine for a cat that had vomiting issues. My Vet quit handling and gave me some other stuff that wasn't nearly as good. But this was a few years ago.

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Centrine-prod10686.html

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Robbie,

It looks like vomiting is a side effect. This is what I found on the Pfizer website: 

"Most dogs do very well on CERENIA. But as with all medicines, some dogs may experience side effects. Side effects are rare with CERENIA, but when they do occur, the most common ones are excessive drooling, lethargy, lack of appetite, and diarrhea. A few dogs may vomit after taking the medicine. Giving CERENIA with a small amount of food will help avoid this."


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Jean used it for Mario and his car sicknesses with good results. There was a thread about it but it's been a few months and I'm not the master archives searcher. She could probably tell you about it though if you PM her or she'll see your thread and weigh in.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie hasn't had the first pill yet so her vomiting isn't a side effect of the pill itself (not yet anyhow). I'm just letting her rest for a while before I give it to her. I think I'll give her the Tagamet and then an hour or so afterwards the Cerenia.
Thanks everyone for helping. I'm just a little concerned giving a fairly new drug but we have to stop the vomiting.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I give it to Rainer the day before and for a couple days after each chemo treatment. It works great - it lasts for 24 hours. He started taking this during his first round of chemo after having a bad reaction to the reglan (metoclopramide).

Our Oncologist now prescribes Cerenia from most of the patients as they have had better results and fewer side effects!

It is also approved for dogs who get carsick!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I misread your first post! I thought "it" referred to the Cerenia but now I see that it refers to breakfast.









I hope it helps with the vomiting. If it doesn't and you'd like to try a homeopathic remedy (which will not harm her in any way) then let me know. I believe I found the one that best suits her condition. 

Hugs to you and to Maggie!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Ruth, yes, I'd like to try the homeopathic remedy. At least have it on hand since this is the second time of going through this. She is taking several different mushroom and homeopathic meds for her cancer. Of course she hasn't kept any supplements down since yesterday. If you could also include a source to buy whatever you recommend, I would be very grateful.
Thank you so much!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been using homeopathic remedies a lot lately with Chama who is 14 and has an increasing number of health problems. The remedies have really been working well and were especially helpful in getting her through bloat and her last bout of nausea. 

If Maggie is feeling nauseous then I would give Nux Vomica. I have had to give Chama that remedy twice in the past 2 months and both times it worked like a charm. For the vomiting I would give Ipecac. Based on the remedies for vomiting it is the one that seems to fit Maggie's indicators the best. 

Here is the page I was looking at: 

http://www.hpathy.com/diseases/vomiting-symptoms-treatment-cure.asp


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I did use it for Mario and his incredible car sickness (he would have little pass outs even along with repeated vomiting) after trying a plethora of things and it worked with some extra drool on his part. He was exhausted after but I think part of that was from the stress of doing something that had previously been so uncomfortable for him. But it worked great! 

Then Kyah got it the night before she had her second emergency GI surgery. She had vomited 4 times and stopped immediately after the injection. No side effects noted. 

There is a PDF on dosing and timing of it for non-emergencies I believe on their website. 

I hope her belly feels better. Kramer also did not vomit so I am betting it is just a tummy thing-thats good. I wonder sometimes with supplements if they don't also have some side effects (like C vitamins and diarrhea) that we just don't know about.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

She actually got it the night before her first surgery too and it did work to stop the vomiting.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How is Maggie doing today? I hope the medication worked for her!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I just saw this thread (we were gone this weekend). Zamboni took Cerenia for vomiting/nausea due to pancreatitis for several weeks. 

They injected her Cerenia at first, and it stopped the vomiting nearly immediately. The pills worked extremely well. She also took Carafate (then we included Pepcid as well) for the GI upset. 

I'm not a big fan of pharmaceuticals, but I go with what works. I'm very pleased with what I've seen with Cerenia.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

BoBo was supposed to get it after his last round of chemo (which he ended up not getting). He was getting Zofran for the nausea after the chemo tretments. I heard good things about cerenia.


----------

